# Nachtaufnahmen



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

Ich möchte hier ein Thema eröffnen in dem man seine Nachtaufnahmen (nicht Nacktaufnahmen) vorstellen und über das Thema diskutieren kann.

Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2017)

Gestern Abend machte ich mit der neuen Kamera "Sony Alpha 6000" die ersten Versuche ein paar Nachtaufnahmen zu machen. Die Aufnahmen entstanden mit Stativ und Selbstauslöser.

Ich benutzte bewusst die Autofocusfunktion um zu testen was sie im Dunkeln kann.

Als Einstellung benutzte ich ISO 100, manuelle Blendenvorwahl und Zeitautomatik.

Objektiv war das Sony 16 - 50   3,5 - 4,5


----------



## wander-falke (1. Nov. 2017)

Da mach ich doch mit,......

  

Nikon D40x, 18-55mm Standardobjektiv
20 sec Dauerbelichtung ohne stativ ( auf Mauer gelegt)
Blende k.A.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

ist das runde Teil im Dachwinkel der Mond oder die Satellitenschüssel?


----------



## wander-falke (1. Nov. 2017)

Moin Roland, 
Blickrichtung Norden, das ist die Schüssel,.....

der Mond ist da.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Nov. 2017)

... eine der vielen Altstadtgassen in Lüneburg
 

Kamera: Canon EOS 70D / Objektiv 55 -200 / Stativ
EXIFs:   f 9 / 9 sec / ISO 200


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,
das ist ein schöner thread - super Idee . Mein Teich bei Nacht war noch nicht 'dran, dafür hab' ich auch schon einiges probiert. Derzeit kann ich wahlweise mit hohem ISO-Wert und/oder langer Belichtungszeit was ausrichten - KB sei Dank.
Die Aufnahme am See gelang daher aus der Hand mit 1/6', der Rest sind Stativaufnahmen. Wegen der hohen Fehlerrate (durch Verwackeln beim Auslösen) habe ich mittlerweile einen Fernauslöser (wobei eine Zeitverzögerung beim Auslösen mit 2s bereits reicht). Der Mond wurde mit einer 300er Festbrennweite aufgenommen.
An meiner A7 gefällt mir vieles, doch das manuelle Scharfstellen bei Nacht ist verbesserungswürdig (für Display und EVF kann ich nur zwischen Aufhellung und "natürlicher" Anzeige wählen - das ist bei einem dunklen Motiv wenig hilfreich).


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Nov. 2017)

hallo Rolf,
sehr schöne Aufnahmen, vor allem die vom See gefällt mir sehr gut!
Ich arbeite mittlerweile recht häufig mit Stativ und dann auch mit Fernauslöser.
Selbst 'Nacht-Streifzüge', z.B. durch Lüneburg, lassen sich mit Kamera auf Stativ gut handhaben.
Die Weihnachtszeit wird dann auch wieder reichlich Motive liefern......


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Rolf,

Ja das Scharfstellen bei Nachtaufnahmen ist so eine Sache. Bei Aufnahmen von beleuchteten Gebäuden und bei Bildern mit Konturen hat der Autofocus keine Probleme. Mit Tele z.B beim Mond muss ich auf manuellen Focus umstellen, aber auch da nicht einfach.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,
ich hatte am Wochenende mal wieder Party fotografiert, das war auch mal wieder Training an den Kamerafunktionen, und im Umgang mit Blitz (und der Wunsch nach mehr, ist aber schon wieder vorbei ). Den Vollmond hatte ich auch mal wieder ins Visier genommen, diesmal aus der Hand bei gut 400 mm. Die letzten Tage waren eher regnerisch. Ich hab' mit meinen Rokkoren ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht. Wolken sind für manche Aufnahmen wie diese von der Autobahnbrücke sehr hilfreich. Der Regen stört dann auch weniger.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

habe am Sonntagabend einige Bilder in der Dämmerung gemacht. Alle im Automatikmodus bei ISO 3200 Freihand. Die Bilder wurden nur zum ausprobieren der Automatikfunktionen gemacht, bin mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Dez. 2017)

moin Roland, Freihand... dafür ist sind sie wirklich gut geworden.
Vor allem das Bild mit den Kids gefällt mir sehr gut, diese Konzentration im Gesicht, herrlich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Dez. 2017)

zur Einstimmung auf die Adventszeit..... Weihnachtsmarkt in Lüneburg im letzten Jahr...


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2017)

Ich habe auch eine Nacktaufnahme
Ää :


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2017)

Hast recht die Spinne ist wirklich nackt.

Hast du die angeblitzt, oder warum ist die so hell?


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 194333
> 
> zur Einstimmung auf die Adventszeit..... Weihnachtsmarkt in Lüneburg im letzten Jahr...



Ein sehr schönes Motiv. Man kann an diesem Bild sehr gut erkennen wo bei Nachtaufnahmen die Schwierigkeiten liegen. Es gelingt nur schwer in Lichter und Schatten Zeichnung zu bekommen.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2017)

Ne, beleuchtet. Wenn ich blitze gibt es einen weißen Film.
Ist ne Smartphone- Aufnahme, ich nehme an das Etui reflektiert. 
Als Beispiel beigefügt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Dez. 2017)

Roland,
meinst Du die Menschen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt-Bild? Die wollte ich ganz bewusst nicht deutlicher darstellen.
Es ging mir um die 'Sterne'...


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2017)

Nein, generell geht es darum das Schatten und helle Lichter zulaufen und keine Zeichnung mehr haben. An den hellen Sternen und dunkleren Bereichen im unteren Bild siehst du was ich meine.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
derzeit müßte es ja eine Flut von Nachtaufnahmen geben ... . Zumindest bei mir kommen welche hinzu.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Jan. 2018)

O. K.,
neues Jahr neue Bilder .


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
mal ein Bild vom Tag nach "Supervollmond".


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Feb. 2018)

Mit welcher Linse hast du fotografiert?


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
das ist ein altes Canon EF 300/4L (über Commlite-Adapter an meiner Sony A7). Ich habe noch einen Kenko-Telekonverter (1,5x) hinter das Objektiv gesetzt, um ein paar Pixel mehr zu bekommen. Ein Stativ war auch dabei, weil es häßliche Sensor-Reflexionen ¿ (Ironie) gibt, wenn der Mond nicht in der Mitte des Bildes landet (das sieht dann aus wie ein zweiter blauer Mond, wo nur dunkler Himmel ist).
Das Objektiv hat den "Malus", über unendlich hinaus zu fokussieren. Es kostet mich etliche Aufnahmen (mit leichtem Dreh am Entfernungsring), bis ich die optimale Schärfe getroffen habe.
Das finale Aussehen ist Lightroom zu verdanken (der Kontrastregler steht auf Anschlag  - die anderen Regler haben weniger Einfluß).


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
tut mir leid, wenn ich hier viele Beiträge schreibe, aber es gibt immer wieder was zum Zeigen . Das sind ein paar Eindrücke von den "Lichterwelten" im Zoo Halle - kein weiterer Kommentar.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Feb. 2018)

moin Rolf,
hast Du Dich schon mal an 'Milchstrassen-Fotos' versucht?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Rolf, die Aufnahmen sind dir sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
vielen Dank für die Blumen . Mit Milchstraße habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, da muss ich erst noch einiges lernen (u. a. den richtigen Weißabgleich). Ich find' es faszinierend, wieviel Sterne auf einer Aufnahme sein können - als Beispiel das Sternbild Orion. Ich geh' zumindest davon aus, dass ich noch kein "Kamerarauschen" verstärkt habe.


----------



## StefanRP (31. Mai 2018)

Habe hier eine Aufnahme vom Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarktfeuerwerk. 
Aufgenommen mit einer analogen Großformatkamera auf 9 x 12 cm Diaplanfilm (100 ASA). Belichtungszeit ca. 20 Min.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo, schöne Aufnahme! 
Du meinst bei der Belichtungszeit bestimmt 20 sek. und nicht 20 min.


----------



## StefanRP (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo Roland,
doch 20 Minuten, also das gesamte Feuerwerk plus der Beleuchtung der Fahrgeschäfte die während des Feuerwerks abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juni 2018)

20 min. Wahnsinn, und wie weit hattest du abgeblendet?


----------



## StefanRP (2. Juni 2018)

Blende 45. Beim Film spielt zudem der sogenannte Schwarzschildeffekt eine Rolle. D.h. mit zunehmender Belichtung nimt gleichteitig die Lichtempfindlichkeit ab.


----------



## Kimmy (7. Juni 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> tut mir leid, wenn ich hier
> viele Beiträge schreibe, aber es gibt immer wieder was zum Zeigen  . Das sind ein paar Eindrücke von den "Lichterwelten" im Zoo Halle - kein weiterer Kommentar.
> Anhang anzeigen 195327 Anhang anzeigen 195328 Anhang anzeigen 195322 Anhang anzeigen 195323 Anhang anzeigen 195324 Anhang anzeigen 195325 Anhang anzeigen 195326



Wow, tolle Bilder!
Ich würde gerne wissen welche Kamera dafür benutzt würde und welche Einstellungen du getroffen hast


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo Kimmy,
es freut mich, dass Dir die Bilder gefallen. Ich habe eine Sony A7. Für die Bilder mußte ich keine besonderen Einstellungen vornehmen. In den meisetn Fällen habe ich eine kleine Blende (4.5) gewählt, und ISO 500 reichte bereits für akzeptable Belichtungszeiten (1/30 bis 1/100stel bei den statischen Aufnahmen). Fast alle Aufnahmen wurden mit meinem 20-35er Weitwinkel-Zoom gemacht (das ist bei KB schon recht weitwinklig). Da die Motive überwiegend dunkel sind, habe ich auch eine Stufe zu schwach belichtet.


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. Juni 2018)

Eins hab ich auch aber in S/W....


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Jan. 2019)

... seit dem 9.6. nichts neues mehr, das ist schade . Ich hatte am Montag Glück mit der Mondfinsternis, wobei die letzten Aufnahmen schon blind in den Nebel hinein geschossen waren.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2019)

Das blaue Wunder in Dresden ist dank seiner Beleuchtung ein Objekt für Nachtaufnahmen...


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (13. Mai 2021)

Leider habe ich diese Forumskategorie erst jetzt entdeckt. Zu dem Thema haben wir einige Bilder zu bieten, da wir uns sowohl mit der Astrofotografie als auch mit der Nachtfotografie beschäftigen (in letzter Zeit wegen Zeitmangel zwar sehr wenig, aber das wird wieder mehr). Hier mal ein paar Nachtaufnahmen:

                 

Und hier ein paar Astrofotos von uns:

           

Wer nähere Dateils zu den Aufnahmen wissen möchte kann gerne unsere private Homepage dazu besuchen  http://tosamby-astrofotografie.de/index.php


----------



## Bias (13. Mai 2021)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Montag Glück mit der Mondfinsternis


 Wir haben 2018 auch die Mondfinsternis fotografiert.


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo Kugelkuhfisch und Bias,

Die Aufnahmen sind der Hammer.


----------



## Bias (13. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kugelkuhfisch und Bias,
> 
> Die Aufnahmen sind der Hammer.



Danke! Die Bilder kommen ja tatsächlich auch aus der gleichen Kamera!


----------

